# Unable to connect to internet via LAN



## rmb (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello. 

I am having problems connecting a 2nd computer to the internet via a LAN or ethernet cable. Before I continue, here is my system configuration:

Laptop 1: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li1818 Notebook with Windows Vista
Laptop 2: IBM Thinkpad Type 2373 with Windows XP
Router: Echolife HG520s Broadband wireless router which came with ISP package.

LAN 1 into Laptop 1 (Fujitsu) works no problem. 
LAN 2 into Laptop 2 (IBM) not working! Very Strange.

I have tried swopping the cables and ports, and laptop 1 always works, laptop 2 never woks. Device Manager does not detect any problems with the network connections. In Network Connections, The Local Area Connection says: "Network Cable unplugged", and has a big red cross icon. A popup bubble at the bottom right of the screen keeps saying: "Local Area Connection... A Network Cable is unplugged" If I close that bubble it comes up again so Laptop 2 definitely detects something but for some reason shuts it down. I've disabled windows firewall, still nothing. I have tried contacting my ISP support but can't get through (Pathetic!). I have also tried going through all windows support as well as router's driver support and still nothing.

Please help, any support is greatly appreciated!

Thank You


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, since both ports and cables work with one laptop and fail with the other one, my guess is this is not an ISP issue, but rather a problem with that laptop.

Can you test that laptop at another location on a wired connection? Have you been able to connect with a wireless connection with that laptop?


----------



## rmb (Jul 9, 2008)

I thought as much that this would be an issue with the laptop or network connection settings maybe. The laptop was connected with a USB modem on the same line so the internet does work on it... (intentionally I want to get both laptops online at the same time). 

When I checked the wireless network the laptop picked up about 10 connections in the area, but still can't connect wireless. I will try find another location to test it on and will keep playing with the settings and maybe try connect via wi-fi. If you can think of any network settings or solutions I can try please let me know. Maybe I need to tell the master laptop that there is another laptop on the network? How would I do that with Vista? I'm battling to find things in Vista...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you're connecting to a router, there is no "master" machine, they're all peers.


----------



## rmb (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, that's definitely helpfull, that rules that option out. Laptop 2 picks up connections via it's wifi port, if I try connect through the wifi port it asks me for a network key or WEP key - I am working on trying to find that out or generating a new WEP key with the ISP, hopefully it will work. ISP also says I can use the driver disc they supplied to find out the WEP key or set up the wireless internet connection. Can't find the WEP key, and driver disc detects there's a wireless connection, but when tries to connect it says "No Network Name"

Maybe I need to set up a new network connection?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, the new WEP key would be configured on your local wireless router, the ISP has nothing to do with it.


----------



## rmb (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for your help. I managed to sort out my problem. I had to type the router IP address into the browser adress bar (you know what I mean), finally got through to my ISP technical support to talk me through it to configure the settings for wireless and reset the WEP key and now both laptops are connected wireless.


----------

